# Stop tank top condensation?



## fusiongt

I have a glass top for my tank that I use to stop any fish from jumping out. I tried the ADA style a while ago with no top, but ended up having a few threadfin rainbows and a SAE jump out and die. I figure I'd sacrifice the looks of the tank for the well being of the fish.

Here's a pic of the tank in question










My question is how could I stop water from forming on the glass? The water is about a centimeter or two away from the top but there's also a few floaty plants that nearly touch the lid. Because of the heat from the water it forms water on it which I usually wipe away every other day - I don't think it effects the plants since light goes through the water but it couldn't help either. I rather not have it there.

Would spraying RainX on it (and wiping it all away so it didn't get in the tank) work? Or any other method if there is such solution?


----------



## Hcancino

Well I don't think you will be able to stop condensation from happening unless you remove the glass top. I would not recommend rainx on it. Maybe you can drill some small holes in it to help.


----------



## BlueJack

Maybe tilt one side of the lid higher so that when water does condense it runs down into the tank


----------



## fusiongt

Yea tilting it may help that could be a quick fix so the water doesn't bead up as much.


I wonder if putting a super thin layer of vaseline would help not having the water stick? Though I don't want it to filter out the light - not sure if it would or not...


----------



## Fishly

Whatever you put on the glass to stop condensation will eventually end up in the tank, because water will still drip off of it.

You could try putting some mosquito netting or plastic canvas on top, but that probably would look uglier than the condensation.


----------



## fusiongt

I wonder how come most ADA-styled aquariums with no tops and water near the top don't have fish jumping out? I even had floating plants so they could see where the top was but some would just get too excited I guess (or my 10.5 gallon tank is too small which could be it).


----------



## MoeBetta

You have condensation because you have an extremely humid/warmer than ambient area bordered by a cool surface. It doesn't have to be much cooler at 90+% RH to cause condensation.

Find a way to heat the top above dew point or find a way to decrease humidity below the top, possibly by diluting the humid air with fresh room air.

: /


----------



## MoeBetta

If you make a quality net it could probably look good enough for day to day use.


----------



## fusiongt

Yea I'll go check out Home Depot tomorrow to see what I can make a net out of.


----------



## beastoise

I don't know if you're familiar with speedie408's tanks, but on his 120-p he made a pretty good looking mesh top for the exact same reasons as you.Here is the post where he showed it and said what it was made out of. Its the 3rd pic down.


----------



## psalm18.2

Where did you get those light clips?


----------



## joekidwell

Could always raise the glass about an inch above the tank...get some air flow and it will stop the condensation


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

because no one has mentioned it why no go to a tile specialist an get some infloor heating run it along the outside peramiter so u still have a top view thats unobstructed an then with the heat it will not allow for any condensation because its warm. thats what i would do at least. 

then just have a cord to the cable on the back corner where it is attached to minimilize any wires. its that or a net cause with any cold item it will draw the moisture to it basic stuff  hope that might help or give u a idea or some insight.


----------



## AirstoND

Raise water level till there's glass contact


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

AirstoND said:


> Raise water level till there's glass contact


 that wouldnt work the lid sits ¼" off the top an even if it was flush then you couldnt put your hand or anything in the tank as you would spill over then sides, that might be a neat effect one day like a infinity pool but doesnt really look good for viewing the internal parts of the tank an i dont think thats what hes really going for.


----------



## Fluidmachine

HypnoticAquatic said:


> that wouldnt work the lid sits ¼" off the top an even if it was flush then you couldnt put your hand or anything in the tank as you would spill over then sides, that might be a neat effect one day like a infinity pool but doesnt really look good for viewing the internal parts of the tank an i dont think thats what hes really going for.


Or hang the glass on the inside (opposed to sitting on top), so that the top sits _inside_ the aquarium. Then he could make the top slgihtly lower than flush, and fill with water until it touches the glass. Like the top on a Fluval EDGE. Works, and it's easy to do. 

Best of all, when you pull the glass out you still have an inch or some of water level, and should have no problem getting hands in there without it overflowing...


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

it would be a pita to keep the water level at that unless you had a auto top off as the glass is ¼ or so but thats just me, toping it off ever couple days wouldnt be worth it for me. you could also put a lip on it to make sit in there but would look off imo an be more trouble than other options that are out there.


----------



## somewhatshocked

+1 on tilting the cover a bit. While it won't make things perfect, it's a big improvement when it comes to condensation build-up.


----------



## fusiongt

beastoise said:


> I don't know if you're familiar with speedie408's tanks, but on his 120-p he made a pretty good looking mesh top for the exact same reasons as you.Here is the post where he showed it and said what it was made out of. Its the 3rd pic down.


Thanks that's really useful and that is definitely a nice tank top I would like to try to make when I get a chance to go to Home Depot or Lowes or something.


----------



## fusiongt

psalm18.2 said:


> Where did you get those light clips?


Oh it's actually just the light I bought. Here's a product link: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=452


----------



## psalm18.2

I took the advice on adding holes to my acrylic covers, works good. I used a soldering iron.


----------

